# Chicagoland Herf & Oliva Event



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

What a great day it was. We had a great turn-out and our own special guest. John Ryder made it in from Iowa to enjoy a few cigars, share some libations, and share some stories! We had a lot of first timers, which was absolutely awesome. I didn't get enough pics of everyone, but I think Matt or Chris did. Mitro and Lok (Mike and Greg) were there first and saved a table for the group and they also had the bar already set-up. 

I wish I'd have taken a few more pics, but there's always next time :biggrin:


----------



## CBI (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks like a blast. Oliva has some of the best cigars, especially for the money. Definitely one of my favorite lines. 

Great pics!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Looked like a Great time. I also love the Oliva's!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

absolutely awesome


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

that is the best...congrats on what looks to be a spectacular herf...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Heh... Looks like a fun-time was had. <G>


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I wish I could have been there it looks like everyone had a great time


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thats what it's all about!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice herf gents. One time, ill have to drive out from michigan!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

WOW Guys wish I could have made it up there. Looks like all had a great time. Thanks for sharing. Flint


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

deuce said:


> Nice herf gents. One time, ill have to drive out from michigan!


You've got a place to stay if you wanna come out this way


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

JoeyBear said:


> You've got a place to stay if you wanna come out this way


awesome. thanks perhaps this summer we can see about that!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Shweet-

We need more herfs here in NY


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

On the plus side, Kenny had $5 raffles for Oliva 7 smoke samplers and I won one. Cost me $70 in total raffles to finally win a raffle, though :brick:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

if it wasn't for the whole distance thing, I would have been there


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like an awesome time!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

glad y'all had a good time


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a lot of fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Wish I could have made it..looks like a really good time.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I was a great time, I think there were 11 of us from CL there. Vice took the group picture.


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

deuce said:


> awesome. thanks perhaps this summer we can see about that!


I'll need to hook up with you and we both can drive out of Michigan.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

As I said in another post, I'm sorry I missed it. I would have loved to have been there. I'll try and keep up with the herf events posted. Thanks for the pictures JB.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

That is what herfing should look like.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I had a blast meeting the Illinois Brigade. Now, sure, it can be intimidating to meet celebrities like myself, but I think they all did a great job of "acting natural" in the presence of my amazing star power.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

You were there? Oh... thats right.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks for the photos.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like a blast


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*nice pics guys. i had a great time. lets do it again!*


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Vicegrips Nice avatar.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice pics guys.


----------

